# S13 projectors hook up



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I Just got my s13 projectors in. Anyone know how the hell to wire them up? The one on the end looks the same as my pop-ups(the 3 prong backing). One of the techs at work said the middle one looks like a fog/running light. And I guess the one on the end is a turn signal.

I'm missing a couple of the pieces that hook up to the back, so if anyone knows where I might be able to get these please let me know.

I checked all the old thread and they didn't say shit about the wiring.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Soooooooo I guess nobody knows exactly how to wire these things.

Well I'm screwed.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I'll do some checking to see what goes where but if you could tell me what the pin lay out is and the wire colors on the Silvia lights then I can do a cross reference to the 240SX wiring.

Troy


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

i would email Jspec.com they should know waht to do so they cna help ya if not there are a few other shops that might be able to tell you, camron form night7racing might im nopt to sure. so id just call or email them to see waht to do.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll borrow my girfriends digital camera on sunday(my only day off work) and post pictures. Im still trying to find a way to order the wiring from a japan nissan dealership. I dont really have all the wires to both sets. One corner light is missing a "socket" so no wiring for that. Although the other corner light does have all its stuff in order. One of the projectors is missing this piece that te other one has. Like I said pictures will be up on sunday.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

my brother and i swapped the projectors onto my s13 and you have to use the original light harness that came from the pop-up headlights. the inner yellow one is fog, the outer is low beam and the center is high beam. the only one we didnt have a plug for was the fog light.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I'll borrow my girfriends digital camera on sunday(my only day off work) and post pictures. Im still trying to find a way to order the wiring from a japan nissan dealership. I dont really have all the wires to both sets. One corner light is missing a "socket" so no wiring for that. Although the other corner light does have all its stuff in order. One of the projectors is missing this piece that te other one has. Like I said pictures will be up on sunday.


do you have friends in japan, cuz japan nissan dealerships only sell to residents of jpaan or okinawa :cheers:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont know how to load the pictures! Ahhhhhhh im a dumbass


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

TuFoteeSX said:


> do you have friends in japan, cuz japan nissan dealerships only sell to residents of jpaan or okinawa :cheers:


One of my buddies lived their for a while. He said hed talk to some of his buddies but I havn't heard anything


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> my brother and i swapped the projectors onto my s13 and you have to use the original light harness that came from the pop-up headlights. the inner yellow one is fog, the outer is low beam and the center is high beam. the only one we didnt have a plug for was the fog light.


A guy at work said the middle beam might be a daytime running light, and that the inside yellow light may be a turn signal. He also said that the outside light should be the high and low beam.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the inner one is a fog light. there are two additional lights that function as turn signals. we have all of the lights but the fogs hooked up and working. look at the types of bulbs used and youll see what i mean. if you have the harnesses, youll also see what i mean - there is another harness coming off of the regular beam headlight that is activated by your high beam function of the turn signal stalk. the original headlight harness from the flip up headlights provide all power for the high/low beams. trust me, this is how it goes. if you dont want to trust me, you can do a google search and you should find something under Sport Compact Magazine or maybe even NPM that has exactly what youre looking for; its where i got my info.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> the inner one is a fog light. there are two additional lights that function as turn signals. we have all of the lights but the fogs hooked up and working. look at the types of bulbs used and youll see what i mean. if you have the harnesses, youll also see what i mean - there is another harness coming off of the regular beam headlight that is activated by your high beam function of the turn signal stalk. the original headlight harness from the flip up headlights provide all power for the high/low beams. trust me, this is how it goes. if you dont want to trust me, you can do a google search and you should find something under Sport Compact Magazine or maybe even NPM that has exactly what youre looking for; its where i got my info.


I'm slow w/o seeing what you mean. if I Email the pics, could you show me on them?


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

Nismo14-180 said:


> One of my teammates lived their for a while. He said hed talk to some of his buddies but I havn't heard anything


nissan dealerships is where it's at, brand new and cheap.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> I'm slow w/o seeing what you mean. if I Email the pics, could you show me on them?


yup. i tried to find the site that i got the info from and i couldnt, but the good thing is, i bookmarked it on my brothers computer. when i see him tomorrow, ill get that site. but yeah, if you send me the pic, i could show you. you retained your old harness from the pop up headlights right?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

heres the link as promised. your prayers are answered. 
this should be stickied, its very good info.
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0205scc_silvia/


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

TuFoteeSX said:


> nissan dealerships is where it's at, brand new and cheap.


Yea too bad I cant order any japan parts from work. Only downside to working there, that and bitchy sales people.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> yup. i tried to find the site that i got the info from and i couldnt, but the good thing is, i bookmarked it on my brothers computer. when i see him tomorrow, ill get that site. but yeah, if you send me the pic, i could show you. you retained your old harness from the pop up headlights right?


Yes, I retained my old harness, thank god. The site wasnt all that helpful but I understand what you were saying before now that i've gotten some sleep. One question. Is the middle lamp a daytime running lamp? A new problem has occured though, I had time to test the headlights and I found out that both low beam lights are out as well as the passenger side high beam.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

the middle beams are the high beams. they will come on when you pull or push the turn signal stalk. the outer regular lights will go out when the high beams come on.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

actually the outside lights came on when I switched to high beam. I got my passenger side high beam to work, all it took was a little nudge. I still cant get my low beams to come on though.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

is the little harness still in place? the one that goes from the actual headlight to the one of the other bulbs?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

You mean the original harness on my car to the outside light?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no, actually, i mean the little 3-4 inch harness that is connected to the headlight housing and runs from high beam to low beam or vice versa. its part of the headlight housing and not the car. it IS possible that you have the bulbs switched and thats why you have high beams where i have lows...


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)




----------

